# Haunted Radio (12/06/17)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are kicking off our annual 'Cruel Yule' with news on Chiller, Netflix, Stranger Things, Sabrina, Quentin Tarantino, Victor Crowley, and more!!

Then, we review 'A Very Supernatural Christmas' and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with 2 classic horror themed holiday songs. Then, we give you a special edition of Haunted Radio's Top Ten. All of this and tons of holiday goodies on the December 6 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

